# Anadrol 50 (oxymetholone) help!!!!



## jberg103 (Apr 14, 2010)

hey people of the internet~ I am 23 years old lifting solid for the last year and i broke my wrist 4 months ago and I found myself looking into some steroids and I came across Anadrol 50 oxymetholone. I have begun resurching what I need to take with it and it seems like fish oil, hawthorn berry, milk thistle, and novedex. Is there anything else that I need to take? Also what sort of dose should I take with the other supplement I way about 205? And anything else that I should know I am going on about a 4 week cycle? Thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 14, 2010)

jberg103 said:


> hey people of the internet~ I am 23 years old lifting solid for the last year and i broke my wrist 4 months ago and I found myself looking into some steroids and I came across Anadrol 50 oxymetholone. I have begun resurching what I need to take with it and it seems like fish oil, hawthorn berry, milk thistle, and novedex. Is there anything else that I need to take? Also what sort of dose should I take with the other supplement I way about 205? And anything else that I should know I am going on about a 4 week cycle? Thanks



You need testosterone.  Abombs alone will do more harm than good.  Keep in mind, oxymeth can scar your liver if you use too much.  If you run anadrol alone, you will see some gains rather fast.  Sadly, it will all be water and you will lose those gains quicker than when you got them.  Do more research...and use testosterone (inject it!).

/V


----------



## downtown (Apr 14, 2010)

^ Yup test is the only way to make those gains solid, and never use abombs at the end of a cycle, i learned my lesson on that one.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You'll lose 90% of whatever you gain post cycle from a solo drol run, as it is mostly water, fat and glycogen.
> 
> Anadrol should be stacked with injectable test and an AI or AE.
> 
> ...


^+1  Sums it up nicely.  Only thing I would add is that next to tren Anadrol is probably the WORST aas for a first cycle alot of guys dont handle the sides from a-bombs well


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 14, 2010)

You failed to mention PCT.. What are you plans for that..?


----------



## jberg103 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> You failed to mention PCT.. What are you plans for that..?


 im not sure? any thing that you Suggest?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 15, 2010)

jberg103 said:


> hey people of the internet~ I am 23 years old lifting solid for the last year and i broke my wrist 4 months ago and I found myself looking into some steroids and I came across Anadrol 50 oxymetholone. I have begun resurching what I need to take with it and it seems like fish oil, hawthorn berry, milk thistle, and novedex. Is there anything else that I need to take? Also what sort of dose should I take with the other supplement I way about 205? And anything else that I should know I am going on about a 4 week cycle? Thanks




That is really stupid choice. You will bulk up in 4 weeks and loose everything 5th. Anadrol should not be used by beginners anyway as it is toxic and gains not solid.

Go with dianabol 50-80 mg a day, 10 mg tamoxi daily and end with 50 mg clomid a day for 2 weeks


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 15, 2010)

from what I have read, if your going to do oral bro, go with what the guy above said. But I have read any where from 25mg up.


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

Anadrol Only cycles are the shit! I kept all my gains and i'm super huge and my BP is ove 300+ thx to A-Bombs!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> That is really stupid choice. You will bulk up in 4 weeks and loose everything 5th. Anadrol should not be used by beginners anyway as it is toxic and gains not solid.
> 
> Go with dianabol 50-80 mg a day, 10 mg tamoxi daily and end with 50 mg clomid a day for 2 weeks


 Sorry but thats excessive for a first timer dont exceed 50mg ed of d-bol if its your first time.  In fact you will probably get good results from 30-40 mg ed


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2010)

50-80mg of dbol a day? If anything is liver-toxic that much dbol is certainly pushing some livers out there, I've never run that much at any one time in my life. The only guys I know approaching those doses are sporting 21"+, no bullshit.

Lets not just all say drol is "liver toxic, you'll drop dead" over what Dan Duchaine said 15 years ago. If you do a lot of ANY oral its going to be pushing the limits, and fucking with your cholesterol too.


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't like Mudge or his Advices


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> I don't like Mudge or his Advices


 Why not he just renforced what I said.  YOU think its a good idea for a first time user to go 50-80mgs ed of d-bol?  Not even your weetoded ass believes that Saney


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Why not he just renforced what I said.  YOU think its a good idea for a first time user to go 50-80mgs ed of d-bol?  Not even your weetoded ass believes that Saney



I think a first cycle of any Oral is hard to keep the gains because of a lack of experience. Everyone's body responds differently and you gotta know how to keep the gains. It's a process. But a first cycle of Dbol? Go ahead, just don't expect to know yourself on the first cycle.

i've only done oral's and have always kept lots of the gains (never done Dbol)


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> I think a first cycle of any Oral is hard to keep the gains because of a lack of experience. Everyone's body responds differently and you gotta know how to keep the gains. It's a process. But a first cycle of Dbol? Go ahead, just don't expect to know yourself on the first cycle.
> 
> i've only done oral's and have always kept lots of the gains (never done Dbol)


 I agree with you on that d-bol isnt the best first cycle but no one said that just if your gonna use d-bol you dont need 50-80mgs your first go round


----------



## weldingman (Apr 15, 2010)

Saney said:


> I think a first cycle of any Oral is hard to keep the gains because of a lack of experience. Everyone's body responds differently and you gotta know how to keep the gains. It's a process. But a first cycle of Dbol? Go ahead, just don't expect to know yourself on the first cycle.
> 
> i've only done oral's and have always kept lots of the gains (never done Dbol)


 

You dont know shit about nothing fatso, lmao go eat a fking dognut fatback.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2010)

50-80mg of dbol is a very high dose, suitable for a pretty advanced person. If you need 50-80 to grow, and I'm assuming you're not that advanced, something else is missing. I actually LOVE both dbol and drol, I'm very fond of drol especially, but going nuts on doses especially early on is a recipe for health issues and reliance on drugs doing much of the work. Years ago there was a guy on the boards named Conan, with 22 inch arms he would touch 100mg of dbol and people still freaked out. He also had a fondness for running 300mg of drol a day. If we were to take a person with 18 inch arms, far less developed, I would never suggest 50-80 for someone so far away from my previous example. It takes time, along with dicipline, food and genetics. Not just more juice.

When people ask, ok for my 4th cycle, how do I gain more weight? I'm stuck.

The first answer should be along the lines of calories, not "another 300mg of this, 20mg more of that..."

What the pros cycle is not only debatable but is going to vary from person to person, based partially on race, experience, and personal preference. But we know that a lot of them can diet off pounds with a 7000 calorie a day diet, food is a big part of the picture. Too many people try to get away with 3500 calorie diets when they might maintain at 3000.

Food for thought, nothing more. If you want to run big doses that is your choice and I don't care much either way, but to suggest something 2-3x normal to someone just because you choose to cycle that way seems a bit inconsiderate to someones well being and long term experience of what it takes to grow on juice.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2010)

Something else some others have noticed too I'm sure, nobody runs doses like this outside of the internet. I've seen some pretty built guys who run nothing more than one or two CC of anything a week, total.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 16, 2010)

anadrol 50 is great strong tabs, but think to add some testosterone inject or some turanabol. 
but with 50mg anadrol a day for 6 weeks you can got good gains!


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2010)

Anadrol!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Something else some others have noticed too I'm sure, nobody runs doses like this outside of the internet. I've seen some pretty built guys who run nothing more than one or two CC of anything a week, total.



pussies.


----------



## timeswift (Feb 19, 2011)

*differing views*

Interesting to see the differing views on running Anadrol.
I'm about to use it for my first cycle ever and some say its good on its own and others believe the only way to cycle it is with test injections.

i hope i dont get awful sides and instead all the gains i'm looking for.


----------

